# Halloween Horrorscapes CD has a new website!



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow! sounds very good, i will have to pick these up. How many different cd's do you have out so far?


----------



## koberlin1 (Sep 6, 2007)

Halloween Horrorscapes is Sonic Realm's first production. Enjoy!


----------

